# spot on the c 50



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

while cleaning my c 50 i noticed a spot the size of a pea perfectly round under the clearcoat that was opaque instead of the carbon fiber weave, the surface is smooth and it is not a bubble but it is not going away any ideas ??? delamination of some sort, hit by a rock although does not seem damaged........................was perfect


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Is it a new spot, or has it always been there?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Could you tell us where that spot is? Just curious.

What can happen, I suspect and I can't speak with certainty, is that when they were doing the final touches of the tubes with 3K carbon fiber, there may be some imperfactions which they have to touch-up with filler ... 

That is the problem with clear coat CF, you get to see every detail of how well they finish the carbon wrap. If it was painted over, you wouldn't know and worry about it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

ciclisto said:


> while cleaning my c 50 i noticed a spot the size of a pea perfectly round under the clearcoat that was opaque instead of the carbon fiber weave, the surface is smooth and it is not a bubble but it is not going away any ideas ??? delamination of some sort, hit by a rock although does not seem damaged........................was perfect


I've got this type of crap on my Cristallo and now my C50. Granted, they are smaller than the size of a pea, but they are from impacts. Tonight, I hit the C50 with the metal end of the air hose by accident, and now I have a small white spot where the impact was. I cannot feel a scratch or chip at all, and am guessing that the clear coat has just peeled away from the carbon. This was on the left side seat stay.

On the Cristallo, this happened to me when I forgot to put slack in the chain while taking the chain off. The pin came out and the chain flipped up and around and hit the drive side seat stay. Two little white marks there. with absolutely no feel of a chip or a scratch.

Ultimately, I'm going to send my frames to Calfee to be scuffed and re-cleared every 4 or 5 years. Thinking this way prevents me from crying whenever I find a mark on those frames.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

you are 100% correct this is exactly what I observed too bad it was perfect.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

ciclisto said:


> you are 100% correct this is exactly what I observed too bad it was perfect.


Hell, my C50 is still on the work stand and I haven't even sat on it yet. I'm still waiting to finish the build. I got the rims, and I'm about to bid on some bars and a stem on ebay. After that, I only need spokes, a Powertap, and a Tune front hub and the bike will be on the road. I've been trying to build this thing since early November and it has been a headache, but I still love the frame.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

C50's like long stems, I use a 130mm FSA with carbon front piece and deep deda newtons
you will like this bike just get some good stiff wheels.


----------

